# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  ¿Un Futuro Sin Abejas?

## Bruno Cillóniz

El llamado Síndrome del Colapso de las Colmenas es como una historia de fin del mundo. Misteriosamente, las abejas mueren o se extravían y no pueden volver a su reducto, por lo que sus poblaciones se diezman inexplicablemente. Si ellas desaparecieran, alimentar a los 7 mil millones de habitantes de la Tierra, será muy difícil.  
Las antenas de celulares, virus, los cambios climáticos, la degradación del medio ambiente, los cultivos transgénicos, el mal manejo del hombre y los plaguicidas, han sido señalados como las causas probables. 
Incluso se ha llegado a hablar del SIDA de las abejas. ¿Qué hay de cierto entre tantas especulaciones? 
“Hay casos de intoxicaciones por plaguicidas neonicotinoides que provocan un ataque al sistema nervioso de las abejas y pierden la memoria, por lo que no vuelven a la colmena. Pero no hay misterio es esto, está claro y documentado”, afirma Antonio Gómez, gerente de AG Pajuelo Consultores Apícolas de España. 
Los expertos coinciden entonces en que este no es un problema nuevo. El 2004 “hubo una hecatombe de abejas en el mundo con diferentes intensidades. En explotaciones particulares se llegaron a perder el 90% de las colmenas, zonas en las que se perdió el 50% y otras entre el 10 y el 12%, lo que se puede considerar normal”. 
Hoy la voz de alerta la dio Estados Unidos, ya que en California la baja en la población de abejas es evidente, lo que pone en riesgo un cultivo tan importante como el almendro. Según el sitio web del Consejo para la Defensa de Recursos Naturales (NRDC), “a  finales de la década de 1940, los apicultores de EE.UU. tenían alrededor de 5 millones de colonias; esta cifra ha disminuido gradualmente a aproximadamente 2.3 millones”. 
¿Por qué ocurre el Síndrome de Colapso de las Colmenas? A juicio de los expertos aquí no hay enigmas ni profecías de fin del mundo. Lo que existe es un problema muy complejo, ya que no obedece a una causa, sino muchas, que pueden actuar aisladamente o haciendo una mortal sinergia.  *Encrucijada de la Varroa * “El mayor problema de la apicultura en el mundo” es el ácaro _Varroa__,_ dice Antonio Gómez. Aquí hay una encrucijada: o se deja actuar a este parásito que mata a las abejas, o se les combate con acaricidas que a la larga contaminan y diezman las poblaciones en las colmenas. 
Los productos para combatir la Varroa son liposolubles, es decir, se disuelven en la cera, por lo que dejan residuos en la colmena. “Cuando las abejas almacenan polen en las celdillas la parte grasa también absorbe una parte de los acaricidas. Si la dosis es pequeña no pasa nada, pero si la dosis es un poco más elevada, puede ser letal para las abejas”, explica el consultor español. 
¿Qué opina el mundo académico? El Dr.Fernando Santibáñez, del Centro de Agricultura y Medio Ambiente de la Facultad de Ciencias Agronómicas de la Universidad de Chile también se refiere a múltiples factores. 
“Los agroquímicos llegaron para luchar contra los insectos dañinos y si bien se aplican a una hora en que las abejas no están volando, se contamina el néctar y el polen que toman y llevan a la colmena. Esto produce un colapso y mortalidades masivas, y no hemos sido todo lo cuidadosos en diseñar agroquímicos inocuos para las abejas, no hemos tenido esa preocupación”, reflexiona sobre la responsabilidad del hombre en este problema. 
El profesor se refiere también a factores ambientales, como la drástica disminución de la flora melífera que era el sustento de las poblaciones de abejas. “Por ejemplo, en todo el bosque esclerófilo chileno hay especies que se han ido reduciendo en número y han ido dejando las abejas cada vez en una condición más precaria. Esto les empezó a afectar desde los años 50 o quizás antes”, explica. 
Juan Sebastián Barros, apicultor chileno desde hace 10 años, que maneja hasta tres mil colmenas por temporada para polinizar huertos de arándanos y almendros, considera que “hay demasiados intereses encontrados y dependiendo de la ideología, es a lo que le vas a echar la culpa”. 
Entre las posibles causas, el empresario menciona el factor genético: “hemos achicado nuestro pool genético, las colonias son cada vez más iguales y por lo tanto, si no tienen la capacidad para enfrentar los problemas vas a perder muchas abejas”. 
La reducción de las fuentes de agua, el alza de las temperaturas y la disminución de las lluvias  también las han afectado, sostienen los expertos.  *Panorámica Latinoamericana * Según Fernando Santibáñez, “el uso de plaguicidas en Estados Unidos ha sido tan intenso que la sobrevivencia de las abejas en California ha pasado a ser una preocupación mayor”. 
¿Qué pasa en Chile? “Tenemos holgura” dice el académico. “Probablemente nosotros, por condiciones naturales, no hemos tenido un colapso tan intenso como en California, por la cordillera y porque tenemos aún áreas con vida silvestre que sirven de sustento a las poblaciones. Tenemos suerte, no es porque hayamos sido más inteligentes”, concluye. 
Para Antonio Gómez, el problema no está tan extendido en Latinoamérica, simplemente porque nuestro continente es más joven. “Europa está mucho más agotado y poblado, la influencia del humano es mucho más grande, llevamos una historia de siglos de explotaciones y ustedes llevan sólo dos siglos esquilmando el territorio”, señala bromeando. 
Andrés Llaxacondor, gerente comercial de Abejas del Perú, y representante de su país en FILAPI, Federación Iberolatinoamericana Apícola, institución que también integran Venezuela, México, Uruguay, Colombia, Brasil, Cuba, Argentina y Chile, señala que hay inquietud por los OGM (organismos genéticamente modificados). 
“Es muy probable que si ingresan los transgénicos a los cultivos tradicionales de Perú habrá un fuerte riesgo para las abejas, es lo que está pasando en Argentina y en algunas zonas fronterizas de este país con Chile”, sostiene. El riesgo estaría, dice el representante de Perú, en que la miel contendría polen transgénico y su principal efecto es que al no estar de acuerdo con el sistema nutricional de las abejas, colapsa la colmena. 
“Al largo plazo termina dañando la colonia y eso hace que desaparezcan. Esta es una de las teorías que se están manejando con mayor certeza y desde el punto de vista comercial, para los exportadores es un problema porque Europa no está comprando la miel con polen que provenga de plantaciones que hayan tenido relación con algún cultivo transgénico, es un problema grave”, profundiza el dirigente.  *¿Se Acaban las Abejas? * “Es curioso que un físico se haya preocupado de este problema hace tantos años, pero Einstein dijo: si las abejas se acaban, le quedan 100 años más a la humanidad”, cita Fernando Santibáñez. 
¿Qué pasará si nos quedamos de brazos cruzados? “Con el nivel actual de uso de plaguicidas yo diría que de aquí a fines de este siglo estaríamos en un serio colapso con la abeja melífera”, señala el académico. 
¿La Tierra se podría quedar sin alimentos? “La polinización va a ocurrir aún sin abejas, pero en un grado mucho más defectuoso y veremos una reducción importante de rendimiento, que podría ponernos en problemas alimentarios”, asevera el profesor proyectando que además los precios irán al alza y terminarán afectando al ciudadano común. 
¿Qué soluciones hay? “Es un tema básicamente de manejo”, dice Antonio Gómez. Sus recomendaciones consisten en alimentar adecuadamente las colmenas en otoño, para independizarse de los cambios meteorológicos indeseables; controlar varroa y la calidad de residuos en las ceras que se están utilizando en la colmena, procurando que quede el mínimo de éstos. “Ese tipo de manejo permite sobrevivir y es la diferencia entre las explotaciones que tienen 80% o 15% de merma”, dijo. 
Santibáñez cree en el avance científico y en lo que se puede lograr incluso con los transgénicos. “Mientras no se comprueben efectos nocivos ¿por qué vamos a paralizarnos? Estos organismos mínimamente modificados podrían disminuir las cargas de plaguicidas, contribuyendo indirectamente a proteger las abejas”. 
“El problema es muy complejo, pero la apicultura es una industria pequeña que no genera un volumen de negocio lo suficientemente importante como para que a las multinacionales les interese invertir en investigaciones en plaguicidas más específicos”, dice Antonio Gómez. 
¿Y por qué no si la sobrevivencia de las abejas es un tema clave? “También es importante no derrochar agua ni energía y dejamos la canilla (llave) abierta”, dice el español. 
Juan Sebastián Barros tiene una opinión diferente:* “*si empiezas a estudiar las distintas realidades en el mundo, hay más abejas, no menos, lo que pasa es que se cambiaron de continente. Antes Europa y Estados Unidos tenían muchas y hoy esas poblaciones han disminuido, y en Asia y Latinoamérica están creciendo”. 
Una solución para esas zonas sería importarlas, pero según el empresario “el tema es cuánto creemos en el comercio internacional. Al final es un tema sanitario, si nosotros tenemos menos enfermedades o las mismas que ellos, no debería haber una barrera sanitaria al tráfico, pero hay lobby y los apicultores de allá no quieren competencia”. 
Concluye que “más que las abejas, los apicultores somos una raza en extinción. Lo que hay que cuidar es a los apicultores y nosotros nos preocuparemos de ellas”.  *Fuente: http://www.portalfruticola.com/2011/...ro-sin-abejas/*Temas similares: Abejas polinizadoras El Futuro de la Comida Futuro de los alimentos orgánicos La Acuicultura: Alimento del Futuro Abejas

----------

